
Ask HN: How to Multitask Effectively? - nelliprashanth
I have full time job. I spend my free time during the weekdays and weekends on my side projects. But I am finding it difficult to progress effectively in both of the areas.<p>Has anybody solved similar issues if yes how should I solve it.
======
yokaze
So, your "free" time is on side projects, that is plural.

Two things come to my mind, are you aware of the necessity to relax and take
your mind off of things to work efficiently? "Spare time" is essential for
working, and in some countries you are prohibited from working on the side for
that reason.

How do you feel about your side projects? Do they help you take your mind of
work, or are they more work? Don't feel bad about not progressing with your
side projects, if they are hobby. For me, some side projects were relaxing and
helped me to disconnect from work.

My advice, limit your working hours. Your side projects count as work, if you
they feel like work to you. If they relax you and you look forward to it, do
them when you feel like it. But try to be honest to yourself about it. No need
to impress someone with your "work-ethics", not even yourself.

People are bad at multitasking, you might overload yourself with things to
keep in mind. Schedule time for wrapping your work up in writing, so when you
finish for the day/week/... you are finished with it, until you pick it up
again.

Prioritise: What is the point of multiple side projects?

~~~
nelliprashanth
Thank you for the advice

------
atsaloli
Check out “Deep Work” by Cal Newport if you want to improve the quality of
your work (to progress effectively). Quite a few good tips in there.

